# Black Country and Albion Saddles



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I have had both. 

I had an Albion dressage saddle that I absolutely loved and rode in for five years with no issues. It did not fit my current horse and I had to sell it. It had really nice quality leather and I got compliments on it all the time.

I now have a Black Country Vinici Monoflap dressage saddle and love that too. It fits my horse perfectly and it can be fit and re-fit at any time. I love the felt on the bottom of it. It makes it stick to the saddle pad better and I feel like my horse likes the monoflap better.

Good luck! Both are very nice brands of saddles.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Love Black Country. Their Eloquence is awesome (very nice leather and comfy to sit in). Expensive though (I hope to get it one day given it'll be good fit for my mares).

Albion I tried and it's nice, but I didn't like it as much as BC.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Just to add... County are nice saddles too.


----------



## t4gal (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello,

Thanks for the comments!

I was looking into County saddles too, but the representative that contacted me, supposedly the closest one to me, is about an 18 hour drive from me. That, plus the fact that I had to ask for prices 5 times (in five emails) before I got something more than a general price range for all of their saddles, kind of turned me off, so I'm looking elsewhere.

Any more opinions on them? Is there any downside to them?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

^^ Wow! Thanks for sharing! I was thinking about looking into County myself (as well as BC & Passier), but yes, I couldn't find any prices either (unlike BC & Passier). May be better to pass then. 

Do you have a saddle fitter you use? Trumbull Mountain sells BC (and I know they have Albions too from time to time), and they have a nice trial policy. I'm considering ordering from them myself (as I'm not a fan of BC representative in my area).


----------

